
Office 2010 Goes Free, Gets Ads - aj
http://technologizer.com/2009/10/08/office-2010-goes-free-gets-ads/
======
bdfh42
Just what we need, more "crapware" to clean off a new PC.

This is way worse than the truly dreadful MS Works - at least that was a
complete product (well more or less) now every aunt and grandma is going to be
on the phone wondering why some feature of office their friend has is missing
from their copy - plus the awful prospect of the ads themselves - presumably
refreshed via an Internet connection (no worries about security leaks there I
am sure, ho ho) and thus joining a host of other programs that think it is
fine to steal bandwidth.at times of their own choosing.

